# Chili Pot for cooking on the smoker



## bobank03 (Aug 10, 2013)

Hey all, using an ECB smoker and I decided I was going to make up a batch of smoked chili. Trouble is all my pots have handles etc, that won't work in the smoker. I am headed out for a couple of aluminum pans to use for today, but just wondering what you guys might recommend to smoke chili or stew...


----------



## themule69 (Aug 10, 2013)

Anything that will fit in your smoker willl work.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## dls1 (Aug 10, 2013)

While I've never made chili start to finish in the smoker, I've started by smoking some of the main components.

When I make chili, or something similar, I use 1"-2" cubes of meat (chuck & butt) rather than ground and smoke them over low heat for 1-2 hours. Same with some of the vegetables such as onions, fresh peppers, and a head of garlic, all halved. When the smoking is done I move everything  to the kitchen and proceed as normal.

It's simple and produces a great smoky chili.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 10, 2013)

Cast iron Dutch oven is the best way to go. Season with flaxseed oil and you'll have the best stew/chili pot made.


----------



## zipppy (Aug 14, 2013)

We use those disposable, aluminum "turkey" pans for smoking pork shoulders and other meat where we want to retain the liquid.  They are inexpensive, strong and don't have to be cleaned. Throw it away at the end.


----------



## fwismoker (Aug 14, 2013)

Those granite ware looking pots would be good.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 14, 2013)

dutch ovens would hold up to the heat.  FWI......those would be okay....but the newest ones out for sale have thin thin bottoms (metals)....one would have to be careful to stir often....so the bottom of the yummies wouldn't burn/scorch on the base.

Kat


----------



## bobank03 (Aug 14, 2013)

I was looking at the dutch ovens. I will probably go that route. Cast iron suits chili really well. I have a nice pot I use on the stove but it has plastic on the handles and it is a little too big for the ECB. 

BTW, cooking it in aluminum turkey pan worked out ok. Got a nice smokey flavor and slow cooked for 5 hours. The meat was so tender!


----------

